Ask HN: What are problems you have in your every day life? - mwizzle
======
anoncoward111
I greatly desire a fun method of personal transport to get around to the
shops, to work, etc. I don't want to sit in traffic, and I feel biking isn't
safe when there's distracted drivers on the road.

So, I was pleasantly surprised to learn that jet packs actually exist in real
life. Unfortunately, they're very loud, have a very short range, and are
$275,000 USD. They would probably be regulated like cars some day.

So I guess it's just a dream until some cheap form of quiet propulsion is
invented. It takes a lot of electricity to put even a 120lb human in the air
for a few seconds!

------
bachbach
I think using computers is causing me memory loss, I notice it more frequently
now - it worries me so it pushes me to read more books. My speculation is that
the light from monitors and other devices somehow makes me forgetful.

I am certain the distractability of the web is bad for us and can see myself
spending less time on this app in the future.

------
sarah123ed
Mobility

